# Regner Shay



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Just starting steam trials on my mostly assembled Regner Shay.
First a few questions for Regner fans, anyone got hints on:

1. keeping the regaugeable wheels from regauging themselves? I suspect I need to file a flat spot on the axle where the set screw hits.

2 Getting the flame on the vertical boiler to flash back to the burner ? It makes it to the 'smokebox' but hates getting down to the burner.


Once those bugs are worked out, I think it will be a 'very useful engine'. Also I have to raise the covered bridge, a 9 1/4" loco won't quite go under a 9" arch.


Will post pictures and more detailed comments soon.

Harvey C.

SA1838


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Harvey, 
I've had no issues with the wheels of the Willi: just using the set screws on the stock axles worked fine. I have even re-gauged it a couple of times and had it apart once, without trouble. Is this a problem you are having or are you just trying to cover all bases? If the former, use some thread locker between the axle and the wheel and you should be in business: this technic has been used successfully even on ride-on scale equipment! 
Willi can also be fussy to start. Are you sure you are not getting some liquid mixed in with the gas (due to an over filled gas tank)? Does the Shay have a collar around the air holes of the burner? If so try moving it to adjust the air/gas mixture. Can you run the burner outside the locomotive?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

Harvey, 
Congrats on the new loco. This is one i've been eyeing up. 
I also have a Regner Willi and never had the wheels come loose on me. Your idea to file a small flat spot in the axle will probally work but you might not have to do that. Just get the set screw pretty tight 
and it should be fine. 
The boiler looks the same as the Willi from the pictures. When first lighting the burner after filling the butane, mine has a little temper usually because I overfilled the tank. You will know right away because you can hear 
liquid butane coming through the burner and see a vapor from the stack and fire will shoot from the stack if you try to light it. To get the fire to pop back to the burner I just turn the gas valve on till I don't hear liquid 
butane, shut valve off for 5 or 10 seconds, turn valve on a tiny bit and light. You might have to turn the valve on and regulate with one hand, off on and a little, and light with the other. 
On mine the fire fluctuates for a few minutes till things warm up a little than it will burn for 40 to 45 minutes. The record was 52 minutes with the fire set low and the engine running at a slow pace. 

Hope it all works out. Can't wait to see some pictures. 

Bruce


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. 
I'll see if the wheels stay put this time before trying something more permanent. 
The burner seems fine once lit, but as it's still hard to relight if it goes out. Liquid gas can't be the only problem. 

Getting to know a new loco's quirks is part of the fun. 

Harvey C.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey, 
I have built a number of Regner loco's and the wheels have all remained in gauge once the set screws are done up. 

Regarding the burner, 

Is it it fully into the boiler flue/mounting hole? Sometimes there is paint around the inside of the burner mounting hole which makes it hard to fully insert the burner. Clean this paint off with a small file or emery cloth. 

If the burner is a smooth fit in the mounting hole and you still have the problem try moving it in or out a millmetre at a time and see if that helps. 

I have a couple engines that are tricky to get the flame back onto the burner, I find that as it warms up I turn the gas almost off and then on again to get the flame to pop back. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thursdays progress. 
Found the safety valve extension. It's a brass bit that just sits on top...until the safety lets go. Quite a spectacular launch, took a wild bounce into the paint locker. 
Also raised the bridge 3/4" so now I'm ready to try for a circuit, all 136'. 

Wish me luck 

Harvey C.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Had her running a couple hours this morning!








Now the pictures, without cab and wood bin. That's the next step.

This is the off side. Note the gap around the filler on top of the boiler, if I seal that off, she lights quite nicely. If I don't the flame moves from the stack to the gap! 

















The stern, by the way the unmodified short shank KayDee is a perfect fit in the link pocket.









Pulling all the 1:16 scale cars I own. The kit is for a 1:20.3 model of #10 so I'll need to raise the roof a bit. Shay #73 was 28" gauge but I don't think any pictures exist. 










Thanks for all the good advice.
Harvey C.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Harvey. Just wondering what the hole in the butane tank is for. 

Bruce


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

My theory is that it's part stay for the rectangular tank and partly a way to warm the gas. 

Harvey C.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the finished product, bar some more set dressings such as lunch boxes and tools. The changes from the basic kit were:
1. Raise the roof to fit a 1:16 engineer, the kit is 1:20.3.
2. Redesign the back of the wood bin so it slides out making fueling and cleaning the gas jet easier.
3. Modifying the top of the lubricator so I can take it out from the top. The cab makes it hard to reach from the side.

Note to kit bashers, there are no truss rods and until I secured the cab, she took on a noticeable sag on the right side.











Harvey C.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey, Looking good, but it appears in the first two pictures that you do not have the top of the boiler fully down and square on the boiler ? That may be part pf your lighting problem .. 

From your pictures she's a good puller for a small engine. 

Have fun.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The top of the boiler just sits there, so it's frequently a bit off kilter. The stack just slips into it, so it also wanders a bit. 
A dab of glue will fix the top, but the stack needs to lift out. 

Harvey C.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Your boiler appears essentially identical to my Willi, which has the top snuggly clinched in place. The flame usually pops down to the burner with only slight coaxing. Are you lighting her with the stack extension on or off? Willi has no extension.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I light her with the stack in place. Now that I've sealed around the filler plug and found the 'sweet spot' for the burner air intake, it lights in three or four attempts. 

Harvey C.


----------

